# 19inchTE37s+Ztune



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

My car porch was refinished recently...so the R34 came back from the other house...


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Blast those pics are good !


----------



## r32 russ (Dec 24, 2006)

im in love


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

Simply stunning!!!!!!


----------



## NomeXX (Jun 16, 2006)

....love those z-tune fenders & bumpers!!!


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

that looks amazing.


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

My Newer, Harder, More Up To Date, and More Expensive Inspiration!!! 










I used the Lambo Grey after I saw it on your car. The Girgio Avalon is such a difficult color. You catch it right and it is the most beautiful color, but if it is too bright it looks boring.

Love your car, BEAUTIFUL... Just push all the right button!


----------



## BenGTR (Apr 3, 2007)

Man you gotta have even a separate room for such many wheels you`ve got for your ride...

I honestly couldn't decide which look best. But did you paint the hood? Would be a shame imho. The carbon fitted the car so damn good. But its still looking amazing !!


----------



## blue32 (Jan 3, 2007)

:bowdown1:


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

BenGTR said:


> Man you gotta have even a separate room for such many wheels you`ve got for your ride...
> 
> I honestly couldn't decide which look best. But did you paint the hood? Would be a shame imho. The carbon fitted the car so damn good. But its still looking amazing !!


I do, its the small room behind the car..

The carbon hood wasnt well finished imo, and since Z tunes had them all painted, I did the same, the underside of the bonnet is finished better than the top..


----------



## NomeXX (Jun 16, 2006)

GoingGTR said:


> I do, its the small room behind the car..
> 
> The carbon hood wasnt well finished imo, and since Z tunes had them all painted, I did the same, the underside of the bonnet is finished better than the top..


I have just ordered one of the Nismo Z-tune bonnet myself but not very sure weather to have it painted or not?? Or shall I just leave it raw with matt dry carbon look or paint a layer of clear coat over it??

I know all carbon bonnets are a little wavey (not sure about the Nismo one) and not wanting to use primer on it. I'm afraid painting it will just make it worse...


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

woooahhh. i'm speakless. you car is so nice. i like the color very much.

regards


----------



## NISMO-GTR (Jan 28, 2006)

"Z-Tune"........ "other house"..... some people have all the joy!!!

Looks stunning mate, nice pictures too. :smokin:


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Wow your R34 looks awesome. I really like the colour. Nocturnal's R33 is also very nice looking


----------



## Nocturnal (Nov 5, 2004)

m92fs said:


> Wow your R34 looks awesome. I really like the colour. Nocturnal's R33 is also very nice looking


Uh.... It's a R32... :chuckle:


----------



## m92fs (May 10, 2007)

Lol my bad ... number 3 is right next to number 2 on the keyboard


----------



## r33 v-spec (May 24, 2002)

Car looks awesome, and yes the Nismo bonnet is very well finished off on the underside. 

Never got to see the top side, as mine went straight from the courier company to the bodyshop for a coat of paint! Couldn't wait....to excited!

But the Nismo bonnet is by far the best quality. 

I went for the painted route even on a Black car, as I think bare carbon for bonnets/large parts is a bit old hat and last year. No offence to anyone on here who's is bare...but just my opinion.

I'm very pleased with it.


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

:bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: :bowdown1: 

'nuff said.


----------



## russwestwood (Jul 11, 2007)

mean & great looking ride... last month, we took the monster down to Singapore for the missus to do some shopping.. felt like I was the only 34 in the country. Should meet up next time for coffee..


----------



## jlck (Feb 12, 2006)

wow.....ur car's mod was perfect man.....really like it.


----------

